# Gibson eight-string acoustic.



## distressed_romeo (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, I know it's Alex Gregory, but I wouldn't mind having a play on that thing...


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2009)

nice find, thanks for sharing


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 3, 2009)

Whoa, is that one of Gibson's new line or is that one of their one-off customs? Any info on that guitar?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 3, 2009)

Trust Gibson to call it something stupid like a "piano-guitar". I wonder if you must play it _really quietly...?_ 

STILL waiting for an affordable 7 string acoustic... Any day now...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 3, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Whoa, is that one of Gibson's new line or is that one of their one-off customs? Any info on that guitar?



God no...it's a one-off thing they made years ago. I don't think it was ever close to being a production model.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 3, 2009)

The Maestro hasn't shown up in any threads for some time now. I've noticed tons of these lil vids on the net, they aren't from like....an instructional video or anything are they .

Cool axe though


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2009)

He did do an instructional vid for REH, but it was never realeased, which is probably a mercy judging by the quality of his seven-string strat clips.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 4, 2009)

Have no earthly clue who this guy is and I guess this is an ignorance is blissful thing.  Still, kind of a shame that Gibson hasn't done more with 7-string guitars and now 8-string guitars. Granted, I can readily say that the 7-string version would be the cost of a used econobox car and the 8-string version would probably be more in line with Klein's prices for an electric harp guitar.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to see somebody play this Gibson here....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2009)

That reminds me of the bit on open position playing in 'The Advancing Guitarist' where Mick Goodrick suggests imagining what it'd be like playing a guitar with four frets and 15 strings.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish that there were more 7 and 8 string acoustics available for us poor people. I played a used 8 string Ovation once that was in the Guitar Center in Fredericksburg, VA. They were asking $900 for it and it was damn near unplayable. I have kicked myself for not buying it and then having it set up really well. Same goes for a 10 string classical acoustic electric that was on ebay for $750 (buy it now). I think I will go kick myself right now in fact.


----------



## emguitars (Nov 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I want to see somebody play this Gibson here....



The funny thing about this is that the Explorer harp was actually built for none other than The Maestro himself!


----------

